# What do you do for a living?



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm just curious. What do you guys do for a living that allows you to be on here all day? I know some are retired (based on their age), but what about everybody else? Me?....I hit the lotto.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

IT Staffing - Account Manager / Business Development Manager
Still actively functioning as a recruiter and managing a team of 4 IT Recruiters. 

Things are a little hectic since the job market is (thankfully) getting better - but I manage to squeeze in some 2cool-time every now and then during the day.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Floor superviser. I still get to get my hands dirty now and then. I do alot of inspection reports on the putter. It seems like I do alot more of them sence I found 2cool!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Freelance Gynecologist





Kelly


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

**** star.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I pour concrete. If you see me on here, I'm not working. If I'm not here, I'm either fishing or working.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Registered Nurse in the daylight...**** **** soup chef in the darkness.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I suck on the Government tit.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Stay at home dad and business partner with my Wife. Her business keeps us pretty busy. Yes, that means I a kept man....there's a reason the boat is named _*'Sugar Mama'*_ :cheers:
In a previous life I was an Air Traffic Controller but left that field almost 4 years ago to stay at home.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

kdubya said:


> Freelance Gynecologist
> 
> Kelly


X2. But that was before I got married. Now I can only see the same patient every time...lol.

I work as a general mechanic at a plant. I use my Iphone to post on here during the day.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

kdubya said:


> Freelance Gynecologist
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> Kelly





activescrape said:


> **** star.


Even nicer!!

I am a purchasing manager for a large heat exchanger & turnaround group.
I enjoy basket weaving & cigar rolling in my free time.
I also enjoy long walks on th.........SORRY GOT CARRIED AWAY....WHERE AM I?!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i clean windshields at the corner of highway 1764 and i-45.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Project Manager\Estimator for a Commercial Drywall Company


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I work for the City of Houston for the Library and when I go home I'm a KING!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I keep the **** Kien soup pot from boiling over for a government office . . . wg


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OH He77, i knew i was supposed to be doing something other than playing the 2cool game...Making a living!!! Retired but working contract as i see fit, i got FAT on beer just drinking and enjoying the country every day so i opted for something to keep me busy - Absolutely Stress Free!:cheers:


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Service Advisor for a Buick Pontiac GMC Suzuki store.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Scheduling and planning for call centers. I currently schedule for 10 call centers across 3 diffrent countries


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

I work at the Houston Zoo circumcising Elephants. The pay is not much, but the tips are enormous.:rotfl:


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

JJGold said:


> I work at the Houston Zoo circumcising Elephants. The pay is not much, but the tips are enormous.:rotfl:


Now thats funny right there.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a Wholesaler for a Real Estate Investment Trust.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

JJGold said:


> I work at the Houston Zoo circumcising Elephants. The pay is not much, but the tips are enormous.:rotfl:


oooooooooo Honey! You've been eating too much **** Kien soup! wg


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

JJGold said:


> I work at the Houston Zoo circumcising Elephants. The pay is not much, but the tips are enormous.:rotfl:


That is some FUNNY ****E!!!!!!


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I own a small Civil Engineering firm in Pearland.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Do What*

I'm retired from ChevronTexaco and am now a professional beer drinker.
Terry


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

IT compliance, patching, electronic software delivery, asset management


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

rambunctious said:


> I'm retired from ChevronTexaco and am now a *professional beer drinker*.
> Terry


PBD


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I and E tech


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rambunctious said:


> I'm retired from ChevronTexaco and am now a professional beer drinker.
> Terry


 Been that for years.

I do all kinds of stuff at work. :rotfl:


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I travel the globe solving distillation column issues in chemical plants and refineries. . .right now I'm caught up on all of my technical reports and have nothing better to do at the office!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

guess what I do??? LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> guess what I do??? LOL


 guide mullet fishing trips?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Instrument/Electrical/Control Systems Specialist in R&D Lab for a large chemical company.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I am an adult film star that goes by the name "Delicious Alouicious Lovejoy"....

Actually I supervise laborers, maintenance and housekeepers for the Air Force... 85+/- folks usually..

In my free time I garden and am a volunteer at Hospice here in San Angelo...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i used to be a safe cracker...now i'm just a cracker.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I retired from Federal service in 2009...but I stopped *working* there in 2001... Ran a charter boat out of Galveston in the 80's and 90's. Now I deliver Yatchs all over the Gulf and East Coast.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

I sell comercial insurance for a State Farm Agency in Northwest Houston.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I am an adult film star that goes by the name "Delicious Alouicious Lovejoy"....


i thought you went by "minute man?"


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Chongo said:


> I sell comercial insurance for a State Farm Agency in Northwest Houston.


Boooooooo! Where's my Ike money????? :headknock


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i thought you went by "minute man?"


Only in short films.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> *I am an adult film star that goes by the name "Delicious Alouicious Lovejoy"....*
> Best joke of the day so far!!!
> Actually I supervise laborers, maintenance and housekeepers for the Air Force... 85+/- folks usually..
> Desk Clerk at the hotel.
> ...


.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

24Buds said:


> guide mullet fishing trips?


I caught a mullet yesterday on a Brown rootbeer devil eye. Ask Captain Dave.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> I caught a mullet yesterday on a Brown rootbeer devil eye. Ask Captain Dave.


 You must be workin it too fast. LOL :bounce:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Furgot to mention....I also rent myself out for midget tossing competitions....have tossing harness, will travel!


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Job*

Pipeline Controller and general flunky!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> You must be workin it too fast. LOL :bounce:


You have to when you're fishing over oyster...there were some nice football trout along with it.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I'm just curious. What do you guys do for a living that allows you to be on here all day? I know some are retired (based on their age), but what about everybody else? Me?....I hit the lotto.


That is none of your ****** ******* **** ******* business!!!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

PBD539 said:


> Boooooooo! Where's my Ike money????? :headknock


Off the top of my head I can't answer that but if I can answer any questions for you pertaining to your loss I will.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin Fast said:


> That is none of your ****** ******* **** ******* business!!!


Gay **** with Long Pole Again..... :slimer:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently a Design Draftsman for Halliburton in Carrollton, TX. Working on Sand Control Customizations. Its getting real boring, im 24 and only been doing this type of work about 6 yrs. Cant see myself happy in 10 yrs. Waiting on the local inner-loop Fire Departments to start recruiting again at the first of the year.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

:spineyes: Welding Inspector


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Gay **** Huh???? :slimer:


You sound interested.....


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Holy **** that was funny*

nice.


JJGold said:


> I work at the Houston Zoo circumcising Elephants. The pay is not much, but the tips are enormous.:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Project Manager (PMP) doing large Oil and Gas IT projects and setting up Project Management Processes for other IT business units. Waiting on my call from BP to get rich and retire early, I'm pretty sure they have what we call a "Process Improvement Opportunity" LOL.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

My girlfriend makes plenty money and Im a real go-getter. 
Yep when she gets off at 5:30 I Go-Get Her...

Ok I'm an analyzer tech at a polymers plant.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 & Rusty S want me to go in partners with them in opening up a Cabaret. I don't think I can trust them enough not to eat up all our assets. hwell:


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Data Manager*

Supply chain group for energy services company.

Currently an amateur beer drinker, but hope to obtain my cerification soon.

At least I still have my Olympics eligibility.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Sounds Very interesting....kisssm


:slimer:


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

I sling mortgages all day long and we are having a sale right now!
30 year fixed 4.625 15 year fixed 4.125

DP


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i clean windshields at the corner of highway 1764 and i-45.


u scratched my paint btw

I shoot archery competitively for the Army. I also work for the Dept of Homeland Sec as a military liaison/intern.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I tell mechanical engineers what to do. Title is sr. lab tech.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Fishin Fast said:


> That is none of your ****** ******* **** ******* business!!!


You must drive a "Honey Wagon" from trailer park to trailer park....


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> I'm just curious. What do you guys do for a living that allows you to be on here all day? I know some are retired (based on their age), but what about everybody else? Me?....I hit the lotto.


I sell investments to lotto winners!!!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Foundation Repair.*


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Barnacle Bill*  
_*I am an adult film star that goes by the name "Delicious Alouicious Lovejoy"....*_
_Best joke of the day so far!!!_
_Actually I supervise laborers, maintenance and housekeepers for the Air Force... 85+/- folks usually.._
_Desk Clerk at the hotel._

_In my free time I garden and am a volunteer at Hospice here in San Angelo..._
_Nothing about being a X-cop???_

He asked what I DO for a living, not what I DID for a living... I was also in the army for 9 years prior to being a cop... :spineyes::spineyes::slimer::slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

OLD-AG said:


> I sell investments to lotto winners!!!


 Actually, I was considering buying a Hooters franchise. :biggrin:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Actually, I was considering buying a Hooters franchise. :biggrin:


Let me know if ya do, I look goooooo-ooooooooood in some orange short-shorts and a wet white t-shirt! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Industrial Hygienist. For those that don't know what an IH is, we do not work in dentist offices. We're in the Environmental, Health and Safety field.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Mechanical Designer at Nasa, for Jacobs Engineering
Hunting and Fishing Guide Service the rest of the time


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Let me know if ya do, I look goooooo-ooooooooood in some orange short-shorts and a wet white t-shirt!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


I never said WEARING THEM, I said IN THEM... :cheers::slimer:


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Gas Turbine Tech. traveling the world, professional beer drinker, and amateur fisherman when off work.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

General manager for a stainless steel and aluminum distributor during the day, but I do mostly what my wife tells me to do!


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

IT Network Engineer.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I never said WEARING THEM, I said IN THEM... :cheers::slimer:


I can't help but wonder how you could get in them without wearing them. :cheers::slimer::rotfl:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Retired from Chevron Phillips.

Shoot a few thousand sports pics every now and then.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I never said WEARING THEM, I said IN THEM... :cheers::slimer:


hmmmmmm..... thanks for the clarification, I think.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Chongo said:


> Off the top of my head I can't answer that but if I can answer any questions for you pertaining to your loss I will.


Thanks for being "Like a good neighbor"!!! I acually in "Bad Hands" with Allstate. Texas Windstorm was the real @#$& though. PM me with your contact info. We may give you a call and get some rates. Thanks again!


----------



## D.O.C.BOY (Aug 19, 2006)

Air traffic controller------OOPS missed another one. 3rd one today!!!
Really
Work in Utilities at a refinery in Port Arthur --- shift worker.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Breathe!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

This week, I am a geophysicist in offshore exploration. In the next 1-3 weeks, I will be unemployed.

Thanks to BP, all my local job leads have gone away. I can move out of the country, but the wife says no.

I can't jump ship early, but I'll be boots on the ground lookin' ASAP.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Im an accountant, mostly governmental audit work with some client accounting and tax prep. 2cool is always minimized at the bottom. I have gotten real quick on the click when I hear footsteps. lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Controller for an international oil and gas valve company. That's just until I become a professional golfer, though.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

field tech for a pipeline company
internet troller (journeyman)
avid gulp hater
croaker basher
channel achorer
elitist punk kid

... any of those.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I BE A LEAD DRAFTSMAN FOR AN ENGINEERING COMPANY...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an interview next week. I want to be a Chunk-N-Dales dancer!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Can Calibrator


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Can Calibrator


Ahhhh....A Plumber!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I dont know what I do. pretty much everything to help keep this place running.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I have an interview next week. I want to be a Chunk-N-Dales dancer!


Post your demo tape! :dance:


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Own a Louis' Auto & Diesel Service in Baytown Tx.The # is281-839-7382 or 281-413-7342.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Master Electrician. PM me if anyone needs electrical work.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Warehouse Fleet Maintenance Supervisor... I usually check 2cool on breaks with my iPhone.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i clean windshields at the corner of highway 1764 and i-45.


awesome!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Post your demo tape! :dance:


 oh I am sure someone will do that for me......"just sayin"


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

GVEC lineman,and im off right now cause we worked an all-niter cause of the bad ***** storm last nite. Sorry to any 2coolers who lost power and are our member!


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Lasik eye surgeon for thoroughbred race horses


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Salesman for a boiler manufacturer
I sell pieces, parts, service contracts and such. I'm not real crazy about what I do but I am **** good t it.
I also build custom fishing rods to pay for my fishing habit.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

PGA Member, Director of Instruction at Sienna Plantation Golf Club.

I teach golf full-time, fish part-time

www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

POMPANO said:


> Lasik eye surgeon for thoroughbred race horses


how can you tell if they can't read the eye chart?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> how can you tell if they can't read the eye chart?


 LOL, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Business Development Manager, I sell global multi-channel and integrated direct marketing solutions worldwide. I'm ready to retire but since I have only been with my company for 12 years I think I have a few more to go!


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

When they run into things- gates, fences, rails, people


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

A DAY LABORER AT HOME DEPOT!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Controller for an international oil and gas valve company. That's just until I become a professional golfer, though.


Do you really play goddess?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Process Operator, Chevron Phillips
Ethylene Team


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

President/CEO,,,,we're not all ********** you know.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> PGA Member, Director of Instruction at Sienna Plantation Golf Club.
> 
> I teach golf full-time, fish part-time
> 
> www.swingimprovement.com


Wanna trade careers? You are the winner for best job. IMO


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> how can you tell if they can't read the eye chart?


You have to tell the horse "one stomp if it was an E, two stomps if it was an F"


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

IT/communications tech with Union Pacific


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Jr. Game Warden, but they usually call me Trollmaster.:biggrin::smile::biggrin::smile:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Do you really play goddess?


she just started, but she ain't bad ... for a girl.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> PGA Member, Director of Instruction at Sienna Plantation Golf Club.
> 
> I teach golf full-time, fish part-time
> 
> www.swingimprovement.com





PBD539 said:


> Wanna trade careers? You are the winner for best job. IMO


Thanks, I am Blessed to do what I love everyday.

I have had 3 different students win on The Nationwide, PGA and Champions Tour.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> Do you really play goddess?





mastercylinder said:


> she just started, but she ain't bad ... for a girl.


HEY! I've been playing exactly 24 days! I have yet to hit an innocent bystander and I've lost less than half a dozen balls. I AM AWESOME! Shave 56 strokes off my game and I'll be at par.


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

management/logistics (company man) for a oil and gas company


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> HEY! I've been playing exactly 24 days! I have yet to hit an innocent bystander and I've lost less than half a dozen balls. I AM AWESOME! Shave 56 strokes off my game and I'll be at par.


Hey, you're pretty good! I've been playing for years & I can still lose a sleeve of balls in 18 holes. Then again, my vision isn't al that great anymore. :spineyes: I've never hit anybody either, but they could duck pretty fast. :biggrin: There was that one squirrell though.......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Hey, you're pretty good! I've been playing for years I can still lose a sleeve of balls in 18 holes. Then again, my vision isn't al that great anymore. :spineyes:


I use yeller ones so I can find them better.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> HEY! I've been playing exactly 24 days! I have yet to hit an innocent bystander and *I've lost less than half a dozen balls.* I AM AWESOME! Shave 56 strokes off my game and I'll be at par.


Well thats a whole bunch better than I can do...and I've been playing for 10 years now. It takes a lot of balls to golf like I do!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I wear hikeing boots instead of golf shoes. They work soo much better in the woods!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I use yeller ones so I can find them better.


You're not supposed to take those off the driving range. :rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> HEY! I've been playing exactly 24 days! I have yet to hit an innocent bystander and I've lost less than half a dozen balls. I AM AWESOME! Shave 56 strokes off my game and I'll be at par.


I can help you, I do give 2coolers a special rate.

I promise I won't post your swing video on the 2cool board


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> You're not supposed to take those off the driving range. :rotfl:


Dang... now I know why that guy in the golf cart with the flag was chasin' me.

On a side note... it gets really tricky at the Texas City golf course when I am at the hole by the driving range. I hafta change to white or spend my time sorting through golf balls.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Dang... now I know why that guy in the golf cart with the flag was chasin' me.
> 
> On a side note... it gets really tricky at the Texas City golf course when I am at the hole by the driving range. I hafta change to white or spend my time sorting through golf balls.


LOL ~ I've had that problem before. :walkingsm
Oh wait a minute, that was the drink cart chasing me down to give me my credit card back. :brew:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Dang... now I know why that guy in the golf cart with the flag was chasin' me.
> 
> On a side note... it gets really tricky at the Texas City golf course when I am at the hole by the driving range. I hafta change to white or spend my time sorting through golf balls.


I was scratch for about 8 years runnin....I play once a month and still carry an 8 handicap.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> I can help you, I do give 2coolers a special rate.
> 
> I promise I won't post your swing video on the 2cool board


Where do you teach at?

I'm working with David Kelley right now since he teaches at the golf course by my house. He's very patient (which is a good thing).  He's got me hitting 90 yds with my 7 iron... straight... somewhat consistently. Not bad for someone who'd never hit a golf ball before Mother's Day.

Of course, now that I've started playing golf I need anger management classes.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Where do you teach at?
> 
> I'm working with David Kelley right now since he teaches at the golf course by my house. He's very patient (which is a good thing).  He's got me hitting 90 yds with my 7 iron... straight... somewhat consistently. Not bad for someone who'd never hit a golf ball before Mother's Day.
> 
> *Of course, now that I've started playing golf I need anger management classes*.


LMAO! And it seems so simple. :biggrin:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Unemployed, want to help a brotha out?*

HAROLD E. RILEY, MCP
17314 Heritage Bay Drive 
Webster, TX 77598 
[email protected]

OBJECTIVE

To use diversified background of eighteen years in the oil and chemical industry as a chemical process operator, multi-craft maintenance mechanic, and IT professional to transition into the field of computer aided design for which I have been training

COMPUTER SKILLS

Software Supported and Used: AutoCAD 2002-2008, Voloview, Visio, Microsoft Office 97-07, SAP, Lotus Notes, Adobe Products, Symantec, Remedy, Active Directory, Cisco VPN, Microstation, PDMS,

EDUCATION

Associate of Applied Science Program in Engineering Drafting and Design - San Jacinto College, Pasadena, TX (2 classes left)
Computer Learning Center - MS Windows 95/98, NT Workstation, NT Server, TCP/IP, NT Server

PROFESSIONAL WORK HISTORY:
LyondellBasell Chemical Co. La Porte, TX 11/2006-present
Client Services Analyst Contractor: Initially responsible for migrating client computers from Windows 2000 to Windows XP in a plant environment. Responsibilities now include applications support for five hundred workstation that run LyondellBasell specific software such as AutoCAD 2002- 2006, Voloview, Visio, SAP, MS Office 2003, Mockingbird, Adobe, Lotus Notes R5. Coordinated a full site asset inventory, which involved 10 analysts and included over 7000 IT assets.

TOTAL Petrochemicals Inc. La Porte, TX 10/2000-4/2006
Desktop Support: Directly responsible for providing technical support for users throughout the world. Serve as technical troubleshooter assisting staff members with a broad range of technical problems including data restoration, recovery. Migrate, replace data for users with new PCs, install email and any special software. Maintain the servers at this remote site facility. Work closely with management to reduce costs and ensure security of their sensitive data. Solve printer issues, coordinate audiovisual and multimedia needs. Migrated 200 users from NT 4.0 Environment to Windows 2000 environment with Lotus Notes R5. Familiar with the back-up process; handle fundamental administration needs. Migrated users from NT 4.0 environment to Windows 2000 environment with Lotus Notes R5. Handle the fundamental administration needs of users.

British Petroleum/Amoco, Houston, TX 7/2000-10/2000
PC Technician/Migration: Participated in the migration of 3000 computers to COE 3.0 at British Petroleum. Utilized Norton Ghost to image machines and install Windows 2000 Professional. Responsible for completing all documentation for each system assigned. Performed hardware upgrades, application installations, and basic user configuration. Configured IBM T-20 (laptops) for Remote Access Service.

Mobil Oil Company, Houston, TX 1992-2000
Mechanic First Class, Multi-craft: Class A Certified welder for eight years. Multi-Craft trained maintenance mechanic. Responsibilities included Pipe Fitting, Boilermaker, Millwright, rebuilding key mechanical devices such as gearboxes and pumps. Operated crane including driving and lifting heavy objects. Conducted mechanical operations with air tools, wrenches, and metal lathes. Chairman of United Way at Mobil Oil for four years.

CAREER HIGHLIGHTS


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I mostly sit on my butt reading and messing around on my computer. Pretty much the same thing I did before I retired a few years ago.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Where do you teach at?
> 
> I'm working with David Kelley right now since he teaches at the golf course by my house. He's very patient (which is a good thing).  He's got me hitting 90 yds with my 7 iron... straight... somewhat consistently. Not bad for someone who'd never hit a golf ball before Mother's Day.
> 
> Of course, now that I've started playing golf I need anger management classes.


I can fix the anger issues too, but, kinda like that fire in the gut competitive nature tho

Sienna Plantation Golf Club, Missouri City

www.swingimprovement.com

My website


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Where do you teach at?
> 
> I'm working with David Kelley right now since he teaches at the golf course by my house. He's very patient (which is a good thing).  He's got me hitting 90 yds with my 7 iron... straight... somewhat consistently. Not bad for someone who'd never hit a golf ball before Mother's Day.
> 
> Of course, now that I've started playing golf I need anger management classes.


best anger management you can get is giving up on golf. :spineyes:


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

24Buds said:


> oh I am sure someone will do that for me......"just sayin"


Here it is....


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gas Control for a Natural Gas Pipleine Company. Monitoring gas flow on offshore and onshore sytems.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> best anger management you can get is giving up on golf. :spineyes:


Or going fishing!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Operator and Firefighter/Paramedic in a Chemical Plant.


----------



## markallen (Jul 21, 2005)

I sell cars at helfman dodge chrysler jeep looking to get a better sales job right now been selling to long


----------



## Wazo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Drug Pusher*

Drug pusher.... to MD's, that is until Obamacare takes over


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chief317 said:


> Gas Control for a Natural Gas Pipleine Company. Monitoring gas flow on offshore and onshore sytems.


Cool! How do you measure it? Meters?


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Account manager for a equipment company when I am not modeling...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

t_willy said:


> Account manager for a equipment company when I am not *modeling*...


Need pics!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im what every one is waiting for at home or work--the fedex man


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Managing Partner Chili's Grill and Bar


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Production Supervisor for a "Cola" company.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Retired: Chemical Engineer

B.D


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

digital compositor, visual effects


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

Obamas bodyguard


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a mechanical engineer supervising a group of engineers for one of the biggest engineering companies in the world. (47,000 employees)


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Brothel Owner. Hand Operated!


No, I am really an IT Infrastructure Salesman.hwell:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Project Controls...

Build schedules in Primavera and keep the Project Managers with in their budgets...etc.:spineyes:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Project Controls...
> 
> Build schedules in Primavera and keep the Project Managers with in their budgets...etc.:spineyes:


Thats what I would like to get into...

I'm a QA/QC Inspector for an engineering company.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Retired refinery machinery specialist. Now I process alcohol into urine.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Air traffic controller


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

jmack said:


> Thats what I would like to get into...
> 
> I'm a QA/QC Inspector for an engineering company.


Its a very enjoyable job, but you still have the occasional run-ins with that cantankerous PM.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Full time Sales Associate/Part time Job Hunter...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Its a very enjoyable job, but you still have the occasional run-ins with that cantankerous PM.


Yeah I have a couple friends that do the same thing and they really like it as well. They were working on trying to get me into it but then the bubble popped and work got slow so now it's a little harder to get into it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sales/vendor/retail account rep.


----------



## rjohse (Apr 30, 2010)

Operator for Dow Freeport.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I perform vegetative management on transmission line right of ways in the Waco area. Basically I'm a project manager and QC guy mixed into one with some emergency management on the side (start this job next week and is what I really want to do). Before this I researched and performed project evaluations in the public sector.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Retired and trading stocks from my couch.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

own several tattoo shops in Houston


----------



## rjohse (Apr 30, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking, what lotto did you win and how much??


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

PO-PO...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Police Helicopter Pilot


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Outside sales rep, foundation industry.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Manage Supply Chain for an oil/gas service company, most all of our GOM projects are now on hold due to deepwater moratorium......all this headway only to see it come back and now head towards W.Africa and S. America.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I used to claim to be a petroleum engineer working mainly in the Texas panhandle. But, with all the bad press the oil business is getting, I think I will go with the old "piano player in a house of ill repute" joke. Seems more respectable these days..........


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I'm a sleep tech. So when you go to have a sleep study I am the guy that will put all of the wonderful wires on you. I really like my job. Work week is 3 days a week. That leaves 4 days for the wife to keep me busy.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Hydrocarbon Re-arranger (operations) at Cheveron Phillips Cedar Bayou Ethylene unit.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in charge of all the staplers for a state agency. I'm also ranked 3rd in the the world in the "hand-slap" game, as soon as I get a big name sponsor I'm gone


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Tobacconist, I the one that they come to for the ins and outs of cigars. I work for a large chain grocery store and get to travel and check out all the humidors. You could say smoking got me a cool job.

So when they tell you smoking leads to no where and that you should quit, just say I job serching


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I'm just curious. What do you guys do for a living that allows you to be on here all day? I know some are retired (based on their age), but what about everybody else? Me?....I hit the lotto.


 I'm just curious. How much did you win?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

whatever it takes,, pouring concrete's paying the bills now.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

medically retired and living off of your Social Security and when not fishing i try and draw fishing pictures, well try any way.

and just learned how to make fishing rods, working on learning how to make plastic baits next i guess.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Structural Designer ( 290 - Houston )


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Dept. of Defense Civ. contractor. In Iraq so I only get to fish every 3 to 4 months, depending when i come home. I have not fished in Texas since October, man it is killing me


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

High School Teacher


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I could tell you, but I would have to kill you.


----------



## trickytim (Mar 31, 2008)

*Glass Man*

I build and repair stained glass windows so I don't get on here as often as I would like but I know where to come to when i need an answer to just about any question . I also do insurance inspections part time so keep those pit bulls locked up and close your gates so the neighbors can't get in your pool .


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Account manager/Sales rep for crane rental company...www.grovesequipment.com


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm a full time skipper for an O&G service company - I get to do all the fun stuff.....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Run my own sales company as an independent sales rep in subsea technology...If anyone wants to check us out..... 
www.kymarsubsea.com


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am an analyzer tech for Yokogawa former Analytical Specialties. We build TDLS combustion analyzers among many other things. Some of you plants operators may be familiar with them.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been in the printing business for a long, long, long time! 

I love the smell of ink in the morning. :spineyes:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Since a few of you asked I should clarify; I was just kidding about the lotto. Although it's not from a lack of trying. :redface: Hey a guy can dream, can't he? I'm just a working stiff like most of you. My current job is cost engineer for a major engineering and construction firm. No, it's not my dream job. It's what I ended up as after many years of working construction. I've held better positions, but this is what I found after being laid off last year. Believe me, I'm just happy to have a good paying job these days. Sorry for the confusion.  I think anyone that reads my threads would know I was joking. Just last month I was saying I thought Curados were over priced. BTW, when I looked again I realized I was mistaken. I was looking at the E7 300 ($249), thinking it was a 200 ($179).


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Manage a wax blending, compounding and packaging plant in Baytown. Usually bring a sack lunch so usually check out 2 Cool during lunch time.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Job Descrition:
Product Manager, Mission Critical Group (Data Center stuff)

Actual Job:
Sales, R&D, Estimator, Engineer whipper (My favorite part), Director, Designer, for all of our high reliability products, customer applications, and all of the screw brained ideas our client come to us with.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Nauga farmer...we supply the world with the finest grade Naugahyde known to man. 

I have owner/operator and management opportunities available...for a small fee, of course.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm an engineer - do lots of 3D modeling so I'm always at my computer. :dance:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I rent out midgets for bachelor parties. We charge per foot.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I rent out midgets for bachelor parties. We charge per foot.


As in height or their actual feet?
I'll take a one legged one if it's 1/2 the price. :spineyes:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Auer Power said:


> As in height or their actual feet?
> I'll take a one legged one if it's 1/2 the price. :spineyes:


The one legged one is extra. His name is Hop.:bounce: The rest are price by overall height. Prices vary depending on how many you want to rent.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Snakes, oil spills and now..........MIDGETS! LOL I love 2cool!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone in need of a CWI ? May be gettting laid off soon..


----------

